# Ubuntu 11.04 to use Unity technology



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 25, 2010)

*www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/ubuntu-11-04-unity-default-desktop/

*In his keynote address at the Ubuntu Developer Summit Mark Shuttleworth has announced that Ubuntu 11.04 will use a new desktop version of Unity for the default desktop environment.*

‘Desktop Unity’ will be installed as the default desktop for users whose hardware support it. Improved work on the hardware front will ensure as many users are able to benefit from the unified interface as possible.

Further work on improving window management and performance along with better accessibility will be key aims for Unity development during the Natty cycle.

A focus will be placed on file-management in particular with Shuttleworth feeling the old way of managing files & folder ‘is broken’. As such work this cycle will aim to ‘correct the broken bits’, missing features and UI issues many Netbook users have found irksome in the Unit file-management dash.

Developers will be able to create extra ‘places’ for users to add to the ‘Dash’ and multi-touch functionality to the shell as a whole will be introduced using the uTouch framework.

*Finally, Desktop Unity will use Compiz rather than Mutter for compositing.*


----------



## Rahim (Oct 26, 2010)

Can you list some of its benefits?


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2010)

It's a Shell just like GNOME 3 Shell. Personally, I don't like it. On Netbooks, it is good.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 26, 2010)

Is Ubuntu changing just for the sake of changing or GNOME 3 is a little too radical ala kde 4.0 which spooked Ubuntu?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 26, 2010)

Ubuntu clearly doesn't want to move the Gnome way and they feel the Unity project is their way forward to go.
*itmanagement.earthweb.com/img/2010/05/ubuntu-unity.png

Currently Unity and GNOME Shell both are hugely buggy and very rough. However Ubuntu 11.04 will use Compiz instead of Mutter for Window management which will be lot less buggy and have better performance.
Anyway we'll know by the Beta release of Natty that it is good or not.


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Is Ubuntu changing just for the sake of changing or GNOME 3 is a little too radical ala kde 4.0 which spooked Ubuntu?


They are changing because they want something new.

This is what Unity actually is: Unity | Unity


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 26, 2010)

ico said:


> They are changing because they want something new.
> 
> This is what Unity actually is: Unity | Unity



And they want to compete with Mac OS X in terms of usability


----------



## Faun (Oct 27, 2010)

looks delectable to my palate, I hope they wont serve it bland !


----------



## Faun (Oct 27, 2010)

and neither too spicey !


----------



## celldweller1591 (Oct 30, 2010)

Seems to me as a bad idea. Unity should be confined to Netbooks, seems to me as a premature interface !


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Oct 30, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Is Ubuntu changing just for the sake of changing or GNOME 3 is a little too radical ala kde 4.0 which spooked Ubuntu?



or maybe because of the spat between Genome and RMS


----------



## celldweller1591 (Nov 19, 2010)

Some more clarification about Ubuntu 11.04 and Unity (jonobacon):-



> *Ubuntu is not ditching/forking GNOME* – Unity is a shell for GNOME, but not GNOME shell. Ubuntu is still a GNOME platform. 11.04 will ship all the components required for GNOME application authors to have their software run out of the box in Ubuntu, and we will still ship all the GNOME apps you know and love in Ubuntu 11.04. The only change is that Unity will be the default shell. Likewise, this is not a fork: we are not diverging away from GNOME, just producing a different shell in much the same way others have (e.g. Meego). It is just a different porthole looking at the awesome GNOME platform.
> 
> *Unity is the 3D experience, Classic GNOME is the 2D interfac*e – if your graphics hardware cannot sufficiently run Unity, Ubuntu will present the 2D experience which is the two-panel GNOME desktop we currently ship, complete with all the Ayatana improvements such as application indicators, global menu, system indicators etc.
> 
> ...


----------

